# What are your favourite evening canticles and why?



## steph01

As someone who has recently started going to evensong quite a bit, it would be good to hear other's opinions on evening canticles. I quite often find myself looking at music lists trying to decide whether to go for Wood in D here or Weelkes' Sixth in some other place on the same evening. 

At the moment I find myself preferring earlier music rather than Victorian fayre. I like canticles with some solo parts. Batten's Fourth service is a current favourite, quite understated but very beautiful.


----------

